
Integrated Network Poller for Go Scheduler - geetarista
https://codereview.appspot.com/7579044/
======
phasevar
Nice! Great to see the Go team aggressively going after performance.

~~~
geetarista
Yes, with this change as well as the garbage collector improvements, 1.1
should be an awesome release.

------
signa11
umm, so does it mean that go now uses epoll for go-routines blocked on i/o ?
how was this done earlier ?

~~~
geetarista
This probably explains better than I could:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/1aajw0/just_landed_t...](http://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/1aajw0/just_landed_the_network_poller_epoll_etc_is_now/c8vluqa)

